# Goat Tick Collars



## GCzarski (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all, I have two female myotonic goats that are 10 months old. I have been using the Preventic (per vet suggestion) tick collars which work great for 2-3 months. I needed to reorder and found out they are now on backorder until early next year. Do you have any other collar solutions? These goats are pets and our kids play with them so powders and other types of methods may not be the best approach. I did search but not much new on this topic. Thanks all!


----------



## Alibo (Dec 5, 2017)

Did the tick collars get suggested by the vet in *response *to a huge tick infestation or as a *preventative *like dogs and cats?  Do you have or have you considered getting chickens or guineas to control ticks? We are in a heavily wooded area with a very large deer population and we rarely see a tick on any animal or human since our chickens grew enough to range the property. 

You might also have luck dusting with diatomaceous earth once a week, non toxic, just don't inhale the dust. We use it as a preventative for lice on our goats and their bedding in the winter. The deer bring them in the vet says and a once a month dusting of everyone seems to keep them away.


----------



## GCzarski (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for your response. We were initially told goats dont get ticks! After three days in our wood lined pasture the goats were covered in ticks. We removed them and the solutions the vet suggested were python dust or the preventic collars. We chose the collars since we have kids and the goats are pets. We just found one on the goats head so its time to replace the collars. They are on backorder so I was hoping there is another collar that works. Are you suggesting to apply the DE around the goat pen/pasture or apply directly to the goats? Thanks again!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 6, 2017)

You would apply it as a topical dusting directly on the goats. It isn't a poison. Spreading it around the pasture might become cost prohibitive as well as useless after a heavy dew or rain. It doesn't work in wet environments. Lots of info available on the internet.

Oh, by the way, Completely missed that you just joined. Greetings and welcome to BYH. Continue to browse around and make yourself at home. Why not take a minute and introduce yourself so others can welcome you? https://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/
It's also helpful if you put at least your general location in your profile as location can have a major bearing if you ask for or offer help/advice.


----------

